# Brooklyn Rider Plays Philip Glass



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Brooklyn Rider
Brooklyn Rider Plays Philip Glass

Release Date May 1, 2011
Duration01:49:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music

4


----------

